# Your Day In 3 Words v 3 More Words Time Space Continuum!



## Kl519

Let's do this!


----------



## neversickanymore

almost perfect period


----------



## Kl519

Vilifying gratuitous people


----------



## Kl519

Paper writing time!

Reading plays afterwards.

Mucho work ahead.  =/

Facing head on.  >=]


----------



## Kl519

Fiery displacement actualized!

My thread now!  

Analyses almost done!

Boom boom boom!!


----------



## sigmond

meandering monotonous manifestations


----------



## Kl519

Ughh, minor injury =l

Haha, let's see:

Uncooperative undetermined understandings 

Cataclysmic cantankerous commotions

Tantalizing tempestuous tactics 

Disallowing dichotomous dualities

Penurious problematic platitudes

Systematic synergistic synchronization

That good now?


----------



## sigmond

astonished! appropriately applauding!


----------



## Kl519

Haha!  Hysterical hilariousness!


----------



## sigmond

last pale ale..........wonk wonk wonk


----------



## Kl519

Real experiences always

Take precedence first.

Be real people!

True to yourself!


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Lazy day off


----------



## Kl519

Silence speaks volumes


----------



## Kl519

Gum, teeth healing

Starts tomorrow!  3pm

SoOo fucking excited.

Reach 100% again.  

May take weeks!

I don't care!!!!!


----------



## Kl519

Day is nice.  

Justice will come!

Be ready everyone!


----------



## sigmond

coined new term

Benzo Monotone Disorder (B.M.D.)

dealing with it


----------



## Kl519

No one arrived.

Peace and order

Must prevail overall.


----------



## sigmond

head hurts, minimal
sleep, disorder, monotonic


----------



## sigmond

last snow storm?


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Frustration at work

Alone soon enough.


----------



## sigmond

limited neuronal activity


----------



## Papaverium

Soup from scratch


----------



## Kl519

Making a comeback!!

Wasn't going to...

Everything's satisfying IRL!!

Mod duty calls.  =/


----------



## sigmond

good to hear!!

terrible results yesterday..

switching things up.. 

wish me well!


----------



## Kl519

Good luck Sigmond!

Sobriety is interesting.


----------



## sigmond

Forrest fucking Gump


----------



## Kl519

Fucking racist Trump.


----------



## sigmond

molasses tenacious monk


----------



## Kl519

Dollars make cents

Sense and scents.


----------



## Kl519

Much needed break!

Exhausted from life.

Need to reenergize!


----------



## maggells

Far from productive


----------



## Papaverium

Dog died today


----------



## Kl519

Damn, that sucks.  

New one incoming?

Gonna do papers

Tomorrow afternoon.  Yay.


----------



## Kl519

Cold and windy.

Where is Spring?


----------



## Kl519

Finalizing serious challenges

End is near.  

I can't wait!


----------



## Kl519

Routines need spice.

Creating positive atmosphere

Difficult to sustain.


----------



## sigmond

April foools DAy!!


----------



## sigmond

loss for words


----------



## Kl519

Quit cigs today.

Hardest thing ever!

Struggling like fuck.

Stupid damn nicotine!  =/


----------



## Sprout

Saturday now... apparently,
Really quite unsure,
Memories are vague,
Baggie was opened,
...Shit, oh yeah...,
That was Wednesday.


----------



## sigmond

Kl519 said:


> Quit cigs today.
> 
> Hardest thing ever!
> 
> Struggling like fuck.
> 
> Stupid damn nicotine!  =/



congrats!! thought about

switching to pipe

tobacco and dressing 

in 1920's style 

clothing, however, funds

B unavailable n'shit.


----------



## Kl519

Haha, thanks Sigmond.

Didn't realize cigs

Were miniature highs.

I am too.

Broke as fuck.  =o


----------



## Kl519

Back at it!

Crowded spaces incoming.

Douches at school.

Some nice ones.

Ready for it.


----------



## Pagey

I'm getting PUBLISHED!


----------



## Kl519

Paid for it!

Literally and figuratively.

Damn expensive shit!

Must follow through.


----------



## LearntYoung

Man in charge


----------



## Kl519

Enjoying these days.  

World keeps spinning!

I am vindicated.

Everything will be

In good hands.

Our spirits will

Always be unbreakable,

United through selflessness.


----------



## Kl519

Grateful to all

That have made

A positive difference

To, or for,

Me.  It was

A pleasure to

Extend the same.  

I hope all

Of you live

Long and prosper.


----------



## Kl519

Strike is averted!

Wanted to picket!

Back to work.

Things are good.


----------



## LearntYoung

Well rested, stressless


----------



## maggells

So much emptier
than I realized.

Fill me up.


----------



## Kl519

All great maestros!

Worth fighting for.  

Planning future today!


----------



## Kl519

See ya everyone!  

All good ones!

Thank you always!


----------



## Broseph Smith

Won't miss you


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Boring then busy


----------



## sigmond

twas a success!!


----------



## RDP89

chilled out guitar


----------



## sigmond

RDP89 said:


> chilled out guitar



i miss playing 

rooftop, rocks, ride


----------



## sigmond

Top Eleven Posts


----------



## Jabberwocky

One Happy Boy

Had Pancake Breakfast

Shit in Toilet.

Only the beginning.

Not the end.


----------



## GaryGlisten

still feeling hungry

avocados not ready


----------



## sigmond

This is Minimalism


----------



## Kl519

Back again temporarily.

Must fix bs.


----------



## sigmond

Kl519 said:


> Back again temporarily.
> 
> Must fix bs.



sorry about bs,

but pleasant sighting!

hopefully you stay!
I found someones,

lost mobile phone,

received no reward.


----------



## herbavore

^don't be american!


----------



## sigmond

^
it's a long-story,
feeling demonstrably unwell,
might be away-for-awhile


----------



## JoeTheStoner

perfect as fuck


----------



## JoeTheStoner

still fuckin perfect


----------



## Captain.Heroin

trying really hard


----------



## Erikmen

Indeed, I am..


----------



## sigmond

missed you people!


----------



## Erikmen

Time to change.


----------



## sigmond

couldn't agree more..

inordinately slow today..


----------



## Erikmen

Need to relax! 
Back to routine.


----------



## GaryGlisten

Help my friend


----------



## badfish45

productive herbal session


----------



## Captain.Heroin

hot
boring
relaxing


----------



## New

sick as hell


----------



## sigmond

voicemail, wait, voicemail


----------



## Kl519

My original haven

Integrating back slowly

Missed this place.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

drunk
hateful
sad


----------



## New

high as hell


----------



## CosmicG

faded all day


----------



## RDP89

Wake work sleep


----------



## Kl519

Phone Bank help


----------



## Erikmen

RDP89 said:


> Wake work sleep



Ditto!


----------



## Erikmen

So much more!!


----------



## GaryGlisten

another day wasted


----------



## Kl519

Calm, peaceful, hopeful


----------



## New

ate some steak


----------



## CosmicG

Went to werk


----------



## Kl519

I'm with her.

Hillary, that is.


----------



## Erikmen

Hillary it is. 

The other one
Not for President
At all IMO..


----------



## herbavore

100% against Him.

Reluctantly for Her.

Not 'with' either.


----------



## Mushwood

Feeling bit better

Me for president


----------



## Kl519

Mostly for debt

I'm with her.  

Trump will push

The red button

Just cuz of

A silly argument.

...what I think.

Impeached pretty quickly.


----------



## Kl519

Vote yes to

Prop 64 plz!!

It's our chance.

Freedom of choice!!

Lessen petty incarceration.

Jumpstart the economy!!

World is watching!!

Temper black market!!


----------



## Kl519

Don't fuck up

Cali voters.  This

Will change society

Here drastically.  So

Many damn people.


----------



## sigmond

good luck Kl!

odoriferous, prophylactically, abomination 

multitudinous, olfactory, deviation,

carnivorous, melodramatically, approximation


----------



## Erikmen

Great weather change.
For ten days.
Missing the cold.


----------



## Erikmen

herbavore said:


> 100% against Him.
> 
> Reluctantly for Her.
> 
> Not 'with' either.



I guess I can relate to that.
I'm glad I don't have to vote. Indeed, 100% against him. 
How could that be?! How did he get so far??


----------



## sigmond

sigmond said:


> odoriferous, prophylactically, abomination
> 
> multitudinous, olfactory, deviation,
> 
> carnivorous, melodramatically, approximation



asynchronous, opportunistic, adaptations,

felonious, monotonous, fabrication,

slanderous, multinational, corporations,

philandering, diabolical, ignoramus,

rhetorical, lyrical, masturbation..


----------



## Erikmen

So tired lately..


----------



## PerfectDisguise

So much dust.

Regretted working yesterday. 

Got paid though.


----------



## CosmicG

Kratom Puscifer Dogs


----------



## Erikmen

Friday, at last!


----------



## badfish45

tea school weed


----------



## Captain.Heroin

beginning, white, tired


----------



## Kl519

Thank you guys...

Infinite worlds colliding.


----------



## Kl519

A bad day.


----------



## Erikmen

Not the best


----------



## Kl519

Could be worse.

Today is whatever.

Need to read.


----------



## Kl519

More reading again.

Persevering is hard.

But that's okay.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

a happy halloween!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

tired, alive, happy


----------



## Kl519

Reading some more.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

live and learn


----------



## Erikmen

Not so well


----------



## New

hot in here


----------



## Kl519

Feel better soon.


Life is crazy.

Idk what's happening

Sometimes.  It's funny.


----------



## Kl519

Please vote tomorrow!!

Let's pass Prop

61 and 64!!


----------



## Erikmen

New said:


> hot in here



Same, right now.


----------



## Kl519

Gonna be serious

Work to do

Enjoying my time.  

@ Home Depot!!


----------



## Kl519

Sorry about confusion.

gotta speak right.  

busy weekend though...


----------



## Kl519

Wonderful day of

reading and typing

after I smoke.  

Have fun everyone!!


----------



## JoeTheStoner

new dank joggers


----------



## Kl519

Im tired today...


----------



## Kl519

Gotta write paper.

An interesting day.


----------



## Kl519

Hopeful for future.

Thinking as well...


----------



## New

tired as hell


----------



## GaryGlisten

taken for granted


----------



## Erikmen

Adapting quite fast


----------



## Kl519

Hoping for rest.

Must maintain focus.

For ~4 weeks...


----------



## Kl519

Nice day overall.

As it were.


----------



## tweetybird

happily stopping nervousnes


----------



## Kl519

Configuring busy schedule.


----------



## Erikmen

Rested, at last.


----------



## Kl519

Brighter days ahead.


----------



## sigmond

a slow death...


----------



## cduggles

concern wordplay leftovers


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Did very little


----------



## Kl519

I hate money.

This society sucks.

I want freedom.  

Officially burned out...

Paper marathon tmrw.

Instituting laser focus

Twelve hours straight.


----------



## New

Blue_Phlame said:


> Did very little



Oh man, Woona!


----------



## Erikmen

Kl519 said:


> I hate money.
> 
> This society sucks.
> 
> I want freedom.
> 
> 
> Officially burned out...
> 
> Paper marathon tmrw.
> 
> Instituting laser focus
> 
> Twelve hours straight.



All of them !! 
Same with me..


----------



## Kl519

Erikmen said:


> All of them !!
> Same with me..



Haha.  Nice Erikmen.  


I hope I

Did okay.  Sat

With a couple

Cups of coffee

And stayed up

The whole night

With laser focus.

Probably isn't enough.


----------



## Kl519

Very tired today.

Officially a zombie.

Also very high.


----------



## New

can not sleep


----------



## RDP89

great day awake!


----------



## Erikmen

'Server (BL) is busy'
'Try another time'


----------



## Kl519

Planning ahead nicely.  

hope it works!!


----------



## Erikmen

^^  
Planning is everything
when you are
out of time!


----------



## Kl519

Erikmen said:


> ^^
> Planning is everything
> when you are
> out of time!



Thanks again, Erikmen.

Yes it is.

Time is out.


----------



## Erikmen

Synchrony moments indeed.


----------



## Kl519

Good timing too.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

dying
slowly
forever


----------



## Kl519

Someone's a bastard.  

mean as hell

Edit: Just a joke.


----------



## Erikmen

A beautiful day -
waiting for me -
Comfy at home


----------



## Captain.Heroin

eye
of
satan


----------



## CosmicG

Need more sleep


----------



## cduggles

Pretty damn awesome


----------



## sigmond

failure springs eternal


----------



## Kl519

Activating existential focalization


----------



## Erikmen

Have been there


----------



## cduggles

Horrible morning start


----------



## Erikmen

Hoping the best


----------



## sigmond

need to shower,,


----------



## Erikmen

Quite hectic Sunday


----------



## cduggles

Nothing but problems.
All bureaucracy sucks.


----------



## Erikmen

Challenge full day!!


----------



## cduggles

Shockingly very productive


----------



## Erikmen

Good, so far.

Planted 'good seeds'.


----------



## neversickanymore

purposely doing nothing


----------



## Erikmen

'Try later again'..


----------



## cduggles

Ready to swim


----------



## Erikmen

Busy so far.


----------



## cduggles

Strange days indeed


----------



## Erikmen

CosmicG said:


> Need more sleep



For sure CG.

Need more time.


----------



## neversickanymore

our own trips


----------



## Erikmen

Such delightful day.


----------



## cduggles

Freezing wonderful swim


----------



## Erikmen

Sunny beautiful day.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Frustrated, angry forever.


----------



## Erikmen

Tired but ready.


----------



## Kl519

So damn tired.


----------



## Erikmen

Can not sleep!


----------



## Kl519

About done now.

Year is over.

New one incoming.


----------



## Erikmen

^^ Hopefully even faster  

2016,
A good year?

Unforgettable at least..


----------



## cduggles

Tough day ahead


----------



## Erikmen

Great, so far.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

cold shivering sniffles


----------



## Erikmen

^ Sorry to hear. 

Wishing the best!


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Daylight is nice.


----------



## JahSEEuS

snowy jock itch


----------



## Erikmen

Time is up!


----------



## cduggles

Passive aggressive bs (AM)
Rock solid workout (PM)


----------



## Erikmen

I hate Sundays.


----------



## cduggles

Rocking the casbah 
Going old school


----------



## NeuroNymph

Must stay awake


----------



## Ruffbeast

Solitary, sleepy, somber


----------



## cduggles

^^Wishing sigmond well
Killing the workouts!!


----------



## Erikmen

Brilliant so far!


----------



## Kl519

Craziest year of

My damn life.

Progress is commencing.

I feel vindicated,

And free, finally.


----------



## Erikmen

^ Good for you!  

Worst year ever.
I was sober
For worst news.
Month after month.

I say cheers
For new beginnings!!


----------



## Kl519

^We meet again.  

I can relate.

Too much drama.

Fuck all that.


Thank you again!!

New year couldn't

Come soon enough.

Got plans too.


----------



## Erikmen

Great to hear!
Agree so much. 
You are welcome


----------



## cduggles

oh so reluctant


----------



## cduggles

All obstacles overcome 
Mastery was achieved
In the pool


----------



## Erikmen

Keep calm, swim!


----------



## cduggles

Oddly too sober?


----------



## Erikmen

Yes, very sober..


----------



## cduggles

I'm too sober?
A sobering thought.


----------



## Erikmen

Sobriety changes us!
Not so simple,
but good enough.


----------



## Kl519

Ha ha ha

Leave me alone.


----------



## Erikmen

^ ?

Very confusing today.
A joyful day 
Not always fun.
Christmas seems tough
beautiful and complicated.


----------



## cduggles

Swim in ocean 
Chase the clouds 
With the backstroke 
A Merry Christmas!


----------



## Erikmen

Good, so far.


----------



## cduggles

Swam at sunset 
Chased the sun
In cold water!


----------



## Erikmen

So very busy!
So exhausting today..
Need to sleep.


----------



## Kl519

Very good day.  

Best of 2016.


----------



## Erikmen

Today it was!!
Most productive. 
Best of December!
Ready to restart


----------



## Kl519

It's almost here.

The end, finally.

Bye bye A.


----------



## Erikmen

It is been 
a very long
and difficult journey..
Over and out.


----------



## sigmond

Happy New Year!


----------



## cduggles

Experiment by Erikmen 
With prepaid classes 
Did you exercise?


----------



## cduggles

Lots of surprises 
Love cool surprises!


----------



## Erikmen

cduggles said:


> Experiment by Erikmen
> With prepaid classes
> Did you exercise?



 ^^

Yep. I did! %)
Little by little .. 
Surprises are great!


----------



## cduggles

Happy experiment worked :D
Good surprises are 
Definitely very great 
Happy New Year


----------



## Erikmen

Happy New Year!!


----------



## cduggles

Will swim tomorrow 
Slept in late
Really, really late


----------



## Kl519

Left hand is

Still fractured.  Fuck.

Hope it heals

In two weeks.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

damn  you cold


----------



## Erikmen

Tough working day..


----------



## armoredslug

Listless conjuring battleships...


----------



## Erikmen

Compiling bad moments.


----------



## Kl519

A good day.


----------



## cduggles

I am sick 
Taking care of 
Kitty until Saturday
I'll be healthy 
But kitty distrusts
The boring caretaker.


----------



## NeuroNymph

Too much waiting


----------



## Erikmen

Difficult to disconnect.
Caretaker is fun,
Brings food frequently.


----------



## Kl519

Shit right here.

Love this place.  

Exiting other one.

Ignoring one IRL.


----------



## Kl519

Another great day.


----------



## Pembroke

My life, fuck.


----------



## Erikmen

Very hectic weekend


----------



## cduggles

Real life ahead! 
Hide under bed? 
At least PAWS
Is under control 
For right now


----------



## Erikmen

Indeed, right ahead.
No hiding meds..
Great to see
you looking better!
Now is everything.


----------



## NeuroNymph

Slept all day
Won't sleep tonight 
Annoying little cycle
No fucks given


----------



## Kl519

Instantly fucking appeased.  

It's still on.


----------



## Erikmen

Exhausted right now.


----------



## Pembroke

Want amputate legs. 
Chop off legs. 
Stupid fucking graft. 
Worst. Day. Ever.


----------



## Kl519

Thankful for BL.


----------



## cduggles

Did I ask 
An offensive question?
Or did I
Overstep delicate boundaries?
I feel scared 
About it now.
What to do?


----------



## Erikmen

^ My guess; fine.

So very tired. 
Tomorrow it is
all over again.


----------



## cduggles

^^ Rest well tonight!
Well apparently life
It's not all 
About my timing.
I'm so self-concerned! 
It's just rude.


----------



## armoredslug

Swampy thoughts pervade
Landscape of mind
Anyone out there?


----------



## Erikmen

Finally at home
So cosy now.


----------



## Signtist

So far, eh...


----------



## Erikmen

Yep, 
Two days maximum.


----------



## cduggles

Yay it's Erikmen!!
We missed you 
It's great to 
See your posts.
Hope you rested.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Only one left?


----------



## Kl519

Can't work out

Yet.  Maybe in

A few weeks.  

I can write.  

Painful but doable.


----------



## Pembroke

Hulu: The Path


----------



## Erikmen

cduggles said:


> Yay it's Erikmen!!
> We missed you
> It's great to
> See your posts.
> Hope you rested.



Thank you cduggles!  
Much better now.
Nice being here.


----------



## badfish45

On the natch


----------



## JoeTheStoner

lit af bruh


----------



## Erikmen

Huge airline delays.


----------



## thelung

Crazy f-ing day


----------



## Erikmen

I agree totally


----------



## razordesignz

Oxy thc busy


----------



## Erikmen

Too many news..


----------



## cduggles

Don't worry about 
me getting airport-drunk
It's just so 
Very boring here
Waiting to get 
On my plane
And be gone
To somewhere else 
Exotic and exciting 
Just enjoy the 
Excellent archived tunes


----------



## Jabberwocky

So fucking aGiTaTeD
stressed the fuck
out of my
confused little head
fuck this shit


----------



## Kl519

Back in business.  

Life IS okay!!


----------



## Jabberwocky

Why so itchy?!!?!

Oh yeah, drugs...

8)  %)

Up so early.
Watching bad Netflix.
Wishing I could
try something else
to take me
away never returning
home or from
whence I came
on your face.

I don't hunger.
Not for food;
I want sex,
androgynous party sex.
Alone, myself only,
using a fleshlight;
how very lonely. 
Sexy loneliness sells.
Hot bitches buy 
my right testicles
is on fire.
I've run out
of hydrocortisone cream.
Use that antifungal
shit instead of 
white anti-itch cremé.

To die trying
could not be
worse than living
without giving shit
without want, desire
with the bullwhip:
without even trying.


----------



## Xorkoth

Tired swirly contented


----------



## armoredslug

Floating away madly
orgy of sadness,
it's all okay.


----------



## JahSEEuS

found love lost


----------



## Kl519

Being good today.  

Nothing is happening.


----------



## Erikmen

Longing for you.
I miss you.


----------



## Kl519

Go lower, lower

Until you get

To Hell.  Great.


----------



## Erikmen

Stressing days ahead
imprisioned by anxiety.


----------



## Kl519

Didn't do much.  

The focus should

Be on something

Other than this.


----------



## Erikmen

Focusing something else..
.. things go well.
Better, at least! 
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Kl519

^You're welcome, Erikmen!!

Life is alright.


----------



## Erikmen

It is indeed!  

Tired but thankful.


----------



## JahSEEuS

Backseat Blow Job

Exaltation at Work.


----------



## Erikmen

So tired lately. 
Wish I could
simply fly away..
Forget about work
travel around Europe.


----------



## Kl519

Somone's hopelessly nihilistic.


----------



## Erikmen

Too old now. 
Ready everyday, clockwise. 
Talent, discipline, efforts. 
Just for today.


----------



## Kl519

Big headache today.


----------



## Erikmen

A little better..
one day 
at a time..


----------



## Kl519

Forgetting the past.

Parts of it.


----------



## Erikmen

And moving forward..


----------



## NiceEnough

No more A-PVP


----------



## NiceEnough

Like yours though Erikmen :D


----------



## Erikmen

^ 

Just one day
at a time.


----------



## NiceEnough

Much f***ing better!


----------



## Erikmen

Moving on. Patience


----------



## thelung

Low key Sunday.


----------



## Erikmen

Not my favorite 
day, except Moniday.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

tiresome
hungry
consumed


----------



## Spacey11

Melody for felony


----------



## Erikmen

Busy as usual


----------



## Jabberwocky

Not productive enough.

Expectations can kill.

Hard on myself. 

Chill out dude.


----------



## KingOfWessex

Safe as fuck


----------



## Captain.Heroin

not over yet


----------



## Erikmen

toothpastedog said:


> Not productive enough.
> 
> Expectations can kill.
> 
> Hard on myself.
> 
> Chill out dude.



Yes, most certainly!

_Chill out dude _


----------



## Jabberwocky

Finally chilled out.

Over and out


----------



## Erikmen

^ good to hear! 

Getting better everyday.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Why no sleep?!
Before today's interview?!
Why, god, why?!
Not very chill 
Still, I am:
Ready to go


----------



## Erikmen

Go for it!
Not sleeping suck. 
I hate it.


----------



## Bella Figura

Not too bad.
Had some company.
Shelter from rain.
All is well?


----------



## Erikmen

Awake once again.


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Not too bad.


----------



## Erikmen

Not at all. 
Best as ever.


----------



## razordesignz

Joe verse theVolcanoe


----------



## Erikmen

Friday at last!
Back home finally.


----------



## thelung

Big payday soon!


----------



## Erikmen

^ 

Waiting for news.


----------



## NeuroNymph

Pain causing insomnia 
Optimistic about tomorrow 
Living beats surviving 
No more autopilot


----------



## Erikmen

Optimism is great,
I want more.
Deserve happy life,
Difficult at times...


----------



## Jabberwocky

Tired, so tired,
This frail brain
Needs to love.


----------



## Erikmen

So tired too.
Always moving forward.
Difficult days sometimes...


----------



## Jabberwocky

Thinking of you,
time stands still:
We are one.


----------



## Kl519

Time to read.

all-nighter for sure.

thanks you bugger.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

sleep in forever


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Just another day.


----------



## Erikmen

Very long day.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Back to bed


----------



## Erikmen

Great resting day. 
Hectic week ahead.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

lit as fuck


----------



## Sadie

Full, slow love.


----------



## Erikmen

Great, fullfilled feelings.


----------



## Kl519

Most people here

Are not real.

It's a sham.


----------



## Erikmen

^ Maybe.

As for me,
To much reality.
As real as
it gets, unfortunately.

Feelings are strong.


----------



## Kl519

Change is necessary

For the future.


----------



## Erikmen

Terrorism act, Stockholm. 
Brutal and silent.


----------



## Kl519

Calm, tired, whatever


----------



## Erikmen

Letting it go.
Trying even harder.


----------



## Jabberwocky

So fucking blah,
but still okay.

Here I go,
a new day.

"Fuck me gently,"
said this day.


----------



## Kl519

Enter fucking hyperspace...

Exit out new. 

Not working yet.

It will soon.

Lol. What's up?


----------



## Sadie

Pretty little mess.


----------



## Kl519

Lol yeah no.


----------



## Erikmen

Just for today.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Drowning in mediocrity


----------



## Erikmen

^ Sorry to hear 

Time is everything...


----------



## Kl519

Yes it is.

Busy as shit.

Gotta start RP...

2 RPs soon.

F M L.


----------



## CFC

Let's go shopping!


----------



## Erikmen

Wanna go home.


----------



## CFC

Things to do


----------



## Erikmen

Still quiet today.


----------



## Kl519

Not good enough.

Blah blah blah.


----------



## Erikmen

Nice sunny day!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

warm frothy jiggles


----------



## Erikmen

Bad connection persists 
On and off...


----------



## Erikmen

Please try again


----------



## JackiePeyton

Worry wheeze deathbed


----------



## Erikmen

So tired today..


----------



## JackiePeyton

Juggalo has returned


----------



## Erikmen

Best Monday ever.


----------



## Asclepius

Keep. Interesting. Company.


----------



## Erikmen

Being awake now
World is noir


----------



## cduggles

I need sleep 
Without waking up 
Just one block 
Please oh please


----------



## Erikmen

Yes, spot on!
Want to sleep,
NEED to sleep!


----------



## JackiePeyton

Suffering work abuse


----------



## Erikmen

^I can relate.

Contol your hours.
Take time off.
Tnhings you enjoy


----------



## cduggles

Two knives in
Just one heart
Is too much 
To bear now


----------



## Erikmen

What is wrong?


----------



## cduggles

Got bad news


----------



## Erikmen

Body, Heart, Soul?


----------



## cduggles

Yes YES yes


----------



## Erikmen

Sorry to hear.
Sudden issues sucks
Hoping the best.


----------



## cduggles

A new day 
A new dawn 
A bit better
I am not 
A total idiot 
That is what 
I'm telling myself 
Take some risks 
See what's up


----------



## Erikmen

Enjoy little moments


----------



## cduggles

Okay I will 
Or I will 
Try to find 
Them at least 
Or create them
Like a phoenix 
From the ashes 
Or the sun 
As it rises


----------



## Erikmen

Mondays are annoyings


----------



## cduggles

My head hurts 
From stupid bruxism


----------



## Erikmen

I know. Patience. 
'braces' for bruxism?
Specially molded device.

It is uncomfortable
but it works (?)


----------



## keeping

time for icecream


----------



## Erikmen

Ben and Jerry


----------



## CFC

Fucking lazy arse
Get to it!


----------



## keeping

found a rat


----------



## Erikmen

Little cold today


----------



## keeping

cat killed  rat _༼ ༎ຶ ෴ ༎ຶ༽_


----------



## Erikmen

Thank God, Friday!


----------



## cduggles

^^^^
A message for 
You in the 
Something positive every 
Day happens thread


----------



## Erikmen

Indeed, thank you. 
Felling lonely now. 
Have had kids
when I was 
way too young. 
Not even 19!! 

That is why 
I had always 
work a lot! 

Not prepared yet.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Butts, patience, grey


----------



## Erikmen

Work, work, work.


----------



## Erikmen

Relaxing sunshine Friday!


----------



## Asclepius

Suffering. Precedes. Emancipation.


----------



## Asclepius

Erikmen said:


> Ben and Jerry



lol


----------



## Erikmen

_Follow you bliss..._


----------



## BehindtheShadow

Am super happy


----------



## Erikmen

^ 

Good so far.


----------



## cduggles

Yes to being
Completely drug free 
No caffeine or
nicotine or alcohol
Bluelight drug free 
It's not easy 
So much I 
Neglected to see
Then I consider 
The hard alternative.
And I realize 
My smile is 
Finally coming back.
Now it's time
To bring smiles 
To other faces. :D


----------



## Erikmen

Congrats to you  
Freedom is everything.

Nice to see
your smile back!


----------



## Erikmen

Slow Wi-Fi, frustrating.


----------



## Erikmen

Time to go..


----------



## Erikmen

Feeling so tired.


----------



## cduggles

I absolutely understand
That at least


----------



## BehindtheShadow

This headache sucks


----------



## cduggles

I'm so sorry


----------



## BehindtheShadow

All good dear


----------



## Erikmen

Great smooth day


----------



## keeping

gold and green


----------



## Erikmen

Feeling better already.


----------



## sigmond

uneventful as usual


----------



## Erikmen

Just like vanilla..


----------



## Erikmen

All day long...


----------



## Erikmen

Slept for hours!


----------



## Speedballer916

Thinking too much


----------



## Tubbs

whoo not dead


----------



## sigmond

madness and vanity


----------



## Erikmen

Today was difficult
I almost left.


----------



## cduggles

It used to 
Be fun to 
Find small things


----------



## Erikmen

Good things happen!


----------



## GreenEyedGirrrL

Sleep to dream


----------



## lucifersam666

Run Like Hell

and

GoodBye Blue Sky

(anyone get the reference?)


----------



## Tubbs

Fuck this shit.


----------



## GreenEyedGirrrL

lucifersam666 said:


> Run Like Hell
> 
> and
> 
> GoodBye Blue Sky
> 
> (anyone get the reference?)



Learning to Fly


:D


----------



## BehindtheShadow

bptubbs said:


> Fuck this shit.



Indeed I agree!


----------



## BehindtheShadow

So so tired


----------



## Tubbs

I need coffee 

Or maybe meth


----------



## sigmond

too much smoke,

too little movement,

too much anxiety,

too little amusement.


----------



## herbavore

lots of pain

still some gratitude

because it's temporary


----------



## Tubbs

Some minor pain.

Lightened up some.


----------



## MilanHausnerFan

Wasted, boring, bad.


----------



## Erikmen

Here and now


----------



## Tubbs

Is it over?


----------



## Erikmen

Will it be?

 I mean, ever!


----------



## cduggles

I missed you


----------



## Tubbs

That was lucky

Didn't get arrested.


----------



## Erikmen

What a day!


----------



## mal3volent

Cold meds buzz.


----------



## Tubbs

So very disappointing.


----------



## Erikmen

It was snowing,
Below freezing now...


----------



## cduggles

Stay warm Erikmen!


----------



## Tubbs

One more line.

Then I'm done.

Well maybe another


----------



## BehindtheShadow

Fan freaking Tastic


----------



## Erikmen

Layering up again!  

Pretty cosy though...


----------



## mal3volent

Post UK hangover 

Always next year...


----------



## Erikmen

Do it now. 
We will always 
have this moment.


----------



## BehindtheShadow

Why? Why? Why?


----------



## neversickanymore

Up moving slowly


----------



## BehindtheShadow

Really bad headache


----------



## Ketamania

take some Tylenol ^


----------



## Erikmen

Slow and busy


----------

